# Best Homemade Tools >  homemade pipe grinding tool

## barberorp

introducing me

'm Rodrigo, I live in Brazil and I am machinist .. Work with production of motorcycle parts, type handlebars, pedals, grips etc.

i show the project of the week

one portable belt sander special tubes

----------

aphilipmarcou (Dec 4, 2017),

baja (Jan 16, 2020),

Big Rick (Apr 26, 2018),

billster (Apr 26, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Apr 27, 2018),

Karl_H (Jan 16, 2020),

kbalch (Aug 19, 2013),

naughtyboy (Sep 6, 2015),

olderdan (Oct 11, 2017),

Paul Jones (Apr 10, 2016),

penca (Aug 25, 2013),

pennswoodsed (Jan 16, 2016),

rlm98253 (Oct 10, 2017),

sossol (Oct 11, 2017),

stainless stål (Jun 27, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 24, 2016),

Trojan Horse (Dec 7, 2017)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks barberorp! I've added your Portable Belt Grinder to our Belt Grinders category, as well as to your builder page: barberorp's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Portable Belt Grinder  by barberorp 

tags:
belt grinder, rotary tool

----------

Big Rick (Apr 26, 2018)

----------


## penca

hi! what size belt do you use? how about the rollers? any tracking problems? thanks for sharing

----------


## barberorp

> hi! what size belt do you use? how about the rollers? any tracking problems? thanks for sharing





the belt its custom.. made by Rio Lixas - Abrasivos - Marcenaria - Metalurgia - E.P.I.s - Lixas , the belt its make a 932mm whith 50mm larger. ( sorry , i speak portuguese not english) ..

video of the in action





the rollers its aluminium some bearings 17mm x 30mm x 6mm 20.000rpm . no problens.

----------

Big Rick (Apr 26, 2018)

----------


## penca

what material did you use for the drive wheel?

saw your videos on youtube, you should post here your arrebitador (rivnut tool) and your calandradora (tube roller)

desculpa meu portuguese nao é muito bom... rs

muito obrigado

----------

Big Rick (Apr 26, 2018)

----------


## barberorp

> what material did you use for the drive wheel?
> 
> saw your videos on youtube, you should post here your arrebitador (rivnut tool) and your calandradora (tube roller)
> 
> desculpa meu portuguese nao é muito bom... rs
> 
> muito obrigado




the material of the drive wheel it´s a "tecnyl" , its a nylon composite ... but you made with aluminium with a tree o-ring insert in surface

yeah, i post more projetcs... i made too a hydraulic pipe bender tooo.... and the machine its a fantastic 


 in more days i adapted a automatic pump with compressed air , the power of the machine its a 120 tons .. ( the púmp generate a 700 bar pression )

bandsaw 






the bandsaw its made fron scrath , step by step , the only pieces are buy its a gear worn box and the motor eletrical and the phase converter . the more pieces are made by me !

----------

baja (Jan 16, 2020),

Big Rick (Apr 26, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Apr 27, 2018),

kbalch (Aug 27, 2013)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks barberorp! I've added your Hydraulic Pipe Bender and Bandsaw to our Tube Benders and Bandsaws categories, respectively, as well as to your builder page: barberorp's Homemade Tools. Your receipts:





 






Hydraulic Pipe Bender  by barberorp 

tags:
pipe bender, hydraulic, pneumatic 









 






Bandsaw  by barberorp 

tags:
bandsaw

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to barberorp for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## patineto

Roberto aqui un Colombiano que también monta mucho en Motos...

I need to upload the pictures of the few belt sanders I have made so we can share ideas..

I have two suggestions from your video...

First you thumb is not design for that kind of motion or load, I bet it get tired fast plus you can develop early arthritis in the long term too.


For you actuator lever I see three options..

* maybe you can uses a Clutch lever maybe even a bicycle one since they are so much smaller to take care of the adjustment, your fingers can deal with the motion no problem, no different than a front brake or a clutch....

Option two, adapt a motorcycle Throttle so you can hold to the grip of the grinder but also adjusted at the same time..

And 3th maybe the perfect one, is a bicycle company call "SRAM" that makes a gear selector system call "GRipshifts" is basically a twist grip but with detents (10 at the most) that way you can have a stable grip to hold and then the other half (About 50mm long) of the handle can have the adjuster lock (you can readjusted all you want by twisting the grip) so you hand will not get as tired..

Also when I'm sanding, polishing tubes or anything is concentric, I spin them on a "Chuck" (Old wasted lathe jaw for the big diameter pipes, drill press, even a hand drill held by my knees) this way I get a very homogeneous diameter and finish with out any humps, etc..

Is easy to see that you have the skills but is always better to work "Smarter not harder"

Again congratulations, I like the application and the simple easy to understand structure, thanks for sharing.

ricky

----------


## patineto

> the material of the drive wheel it´s a "tecnyl" , its a nylon composite ... but you made with aluminium with a tree o-ring insert in surface
> 
> yeah, i post more projetcs... i made too a hydraulic pipe bender tooo.... and the machine its a fantastic 
> 
> 
>  in more days i adapted a automatic pump with compressed air , the power of the machine its a 120 tons .. ( the púmp generate a 700 bar pression )



Wowsers, very nicely done, again easy to understand the functions for a new operator (I know you are the one that uses it, but is nice that the machine makes sense when you look at it) and also very precise.

----------


## aphilipmarcou

Good idea to use the angle grinder since it has some speed- how many feet per minute does the belt run at with your angle grinder as the driver?

----------

